# glock 36 or 27



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

all glocks are pretty darn reliable
is this true of the glock 36 also?
i am wanting to move up from 9mm

which would you have for concealed carry - 27 or the 36


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

There have been some rare FTF with the Glock 36's. Glock has not been to fast to accept that there is a problem. The 27 is just as reliable as any of the others.


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

hideit said:


> all glocks are pretty darn reliable
> is this true of the glock 36 also?
> i am wanting to move up from 9mm
> 
> which would you have for concealed carry - 27 or the 36


The 27 for CCW all the way. That is if your hands aren't huge and you can grip it ok lol. I have the G26 (9mm) and it's perfect for me. Wanted the G27 but couldn't find one and the G26 is cheaper on ammo that is if you plan on a good bit of range time.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I also have (EDC) the 27 and like it. I had the 26 and liked it too. I have no experience with the 36, but would assume it to be just as reliable as any other.


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I must have imagined the death as a result of a malfunction. I did find this guys story intresting http://g36mf.blogspot.com/


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree, the 27 for CCW.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

G27


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I love my G33 the .357 sig round is working good for me


----------



## hps (May 29, 2007)

I purchesed the G36 acouple months ago, I've got prolly 300 trouble free rds thru it. It eats EVERYTHING i've put in her. It's a pleasure to carry, I ordered a holster from bulldogleathercompany.com. You won't be dissapointed with the G36


----------



## crash972 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've put about 200rds (wht box) through my 36 & have had 6 ftf. 
Not very happy with it. My other Glocks have never let me down.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Mar 5, 2010)

I've never been a big fan of the sub-compacts...I almost bought a G27, but the compacts just feel better in my hands. Plus, I can conceal a compact (G23, G19) just fine.

Glocks are pretty much tanks though...can't go wrong for the most part


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

hideit said:


> all glocks are pretty darn reliable
> is this true of the glock 36 also?
> i am wanting to move up from 9mm
> 
> which would you have for concealed carry - 27 or the 36


I looked long and hard at the Glock 36, and I like them. But, they just aren't enough slimmer than the G30 to make them worthwhile, in my opinion. The only real advantage I can see is reduced weight, due to less .45 rounds. That being the case, I'm thinking, why not just buy a G-30 and don't load the magazine full, but retaining the option of more rounds, if you want it?

As for .40 S&W, I would not bother, if I already had a 9mm. Any good 9mm is capable of shooting a lot of +P ammo, and 147 grain 9mm +P doesn't give up very much at all to a .40 S&W.


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

Bisley said:


> Any good 9mm is capable of shooting a lot of +P ammo, and 147 grain 9mm +P doesn't give up very much at all to a .40 S&W.


I so totally agree with you. This is why I am a huge 9mm fan. There is a few and I mean very few 40 +p rounds available.


----------



## Trooper Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

*My G36 works fine*



hideit said:


> all glocks are pretty darn reliable
> is this true of the glock 36 also?
> i am wanting to move up from 9mm
> 
> which would you have for concealed carry - 27 or the 36


I traded a Sig 1911 GSR model for a new Glock 36 and $200 cash from a local dealer several months ago. I just felt that I don't do so well with compact 1911s.

Got home and started reading all horror stories about the G36 and thought, "What the heck, now I have jumped into the fire!".

Called Glock the next morning and talked to one of their service reps. Told him I had a history with Sigs (my old LE Agency) and full size 1911s (Kimber and Colt). He was real nice and said he also liked and owned Sigs and 1911s. He then asked the serial number on my new G36 and then advised that it wil be fine just enjoy it.

Enjoy I did. This has never malfunctioned with several types of SD HP ammo and FMJ ammo. Seems very accurate just like my other Glock, a G19.

I really like this G-36 even though it only has a 6 rd mag. May try one of the mag extension set ups just for grins. I think for carry the stock mag should be fine.

Enjoy and thanks for the post.

Trooper Joe


----------



## crash972 (Mar 14, 2010)

250rds of white box & 8 ftf. NOT happy with my 36.


----------



## crash972 (Mar 14, 2010)

Last 200rds through my 36 have been good.
Modified the ext. slide release I had installed when it was bought.
It extended to far into the mag & would catch the bullet now & then.

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

*glock 36*

just wondering if the FTF events in the g36 is because of limp wristing?

it is small and light

just wondering


----------



## crash972 (Mar 14, 2010)

Not in my case. I had 5 of us try it. 
Once I ground the slide release haven't had a prob.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Patton said:


> There is a few and I mean very few 40 +p rounds available.


.40 S&W is pretty much max-ed out, pressure wise, already. Increasing the pressure even further is likely to either damage the gun, or at least cause it to wear excessively. The only .40 calibers I own are a 10mm G20, and the .38-40 Bisley Colt in my avatar (yes, it is actually .40 caliber).

Truthfully, I don't even use +P in my 147 grain 9mm very much. The hollow point bullet technology has gotten so good that a normal SD charge is going to expand the 147 grain bullet just fine, in most cases.


----------

